# 3 phase QO 225 amp feed through lug kit



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I think the kit you found is for the Homeline panels. 

Try this:



https://download.schneider-electric.com/files?p_enDocType=User+guide&p_File_Name=225A+FTL+Kit+Installation+EN.pdf&p_Doc_Ref=225A+FTL+Kit+Installation+EN


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you but, that one is for an NQ panelboard. Im looking for one that will work on a 3 phase QO load center


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Man, that Schneider website is teh suck! 

All I can find is a 125A kit.






QO3125SL - Mini circuit breaker accessory, QO, lug kit, 125A, 3 pole, 3 spaces, subfeed | Schneider Electric USA


Schneider Electric USA. QO3125SL - Mini circuit breaker accessory, QO, lug kit, 125A, 3 pole, 3 spaces, subfeed.




www.se.com


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

That appears to be the largest kit.






Frequently Asked Questions - Schneider Electric







www.se.com


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

I was looking for one a month ago for a 30 Ckt 1Φ 3R feed through 200A. SqD was a no. Ended up with a Siemens panelboard with a feed through kit for full capacity. More money, but it was what the job required. 

From memory, I think that the stab on lug kits only come in 100 or 125A, due to the stab limitations.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Paralleled lug blocks?


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Is this panel built like a residential 100-200A QO panel? Or like a commercial QO/QOB panelboard?

For the latter, check to see if you can install another set of feed lugs on the other end of the busbars. Schneider has made me a panel in the past that had two large-frame breaker positions below all the std ones.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Unless the world has changed recently, you are correct that Square D only makes a plug-in lug kit up to 125 amp. If you need a higher 
ampacity rating lug kit, you would need to go to a panelboard. These can be ordered with lugs top and bottom directly on the buss bar.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I found it.
Its QO3125SL 
It's out of local stock.
3 Phase loadcenters are getting rare in branches, they all have them in their distribution centers. 
You can get everything you want tomorrow, 
I had to go with Seimans


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

u2slow said:


> Is this panel built like a residential 100-200A QO panel? Or like a commercial QO/QOB panelboard?
> 
> For the latter, check to see if you can install another set of feed lugs on the other end of the busbars. Schneider has made me a panel in the past that had two large-frame breaker positions below all the std ones.


 next time, I will go with assembling a Panelboard. Like you mentioned, with an NQ, I could make whatever I want. These were close to each other in a 16" OC recessed wall.


----------

